# Honey Supers and APIGUARD



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

I've a got an Italian colony in a double deep setup that I would like to leave with an extra shallow super of honey due to our winters up here. My question is if I administer APIGUARD with out pulling that super, will the frames inside it be forever lost for human safe honey production?

I guess I could pull the super, apply the APIGUARD, then reinstall after it's all done with. It just seems like it might be more work and more aggravation to the bees then necessary.

Also, what's the thoughts on feeding while the APIGUARD is on? I would be using a top feeder. I was curious if it was a waste of time or if the bees just continued business as usual while being treated.

Thanks,

K


----------



## FANNBEE (Jun 19, 2007)

The problem is apiguard will caused the wax in the super to smell like listerine and would influence the taste of any future honey in those frames.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2005)

FANNBEE said:


> The problem is apiguard will caused the wax in the super to smell like listerine and would influence the taste of any future honey in those frames.


What? If that is so than apiguard is useless at least for me. How do you know this? Experience or heard somewhere?


----------



## kopeck (May 26, 2007)

FANNBEE said:


> The problem is apiguard will caused the wax in the super to smell like listerine and would influence the taste of any future honey in those frames.


I had heard that but I had also heard that it went away after a while.

I did find out that feeding is hit or miss, some colonies will feed, others will not.

K


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

You want the Apiguard down by the brood, pull the super and reinstall.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hunh. I don't smell it in any of my frames (brood or otherwise) and certainly not in the honey from those colonies. But then I don't treat with supers on either.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Hunh. I don't smell it in any of my frames (brood or otherwise) and certainly not in the honey from those colonies. But then I don't treat with supers on either.


The smell faded very quickly in mine too. I fed some thymolated syrup this spring, and that faded once I stopped also.


----------

